# Gorillas vs. Humans



## Arnold (Dec 11, 2002)

Why is it that a gorilla (a vegetarian) can reach 400+lbs of solid muscle, yet all they eat are fruits, insects, etc?

Can a human eat a similar diet and still gain muscle mass? Arn't humans and primates almost identical in anatomy/physiology?

How about a horse? They graze on grass and eat hay, yet they are solid muscle and lean.

Niether animal lifts weights, eats meat, takes supplements, yet they are massive and lean.


----------



## w8lifter (Dec 11, 2002)

*w8ing for the answer on this one* 

Though...just because they don't actually lift weights doesn't mean they don't workout...Gorillas have huge backs cause they do pullups all day...and horses have great legs cause they run all the time  lmao


----------



## Arnold (Dec 11, 2002)

actually gorillas sit around more than anything, and they do not do "pull-ups", when they climb, etc. they mostly just hang.

Horses stand, and walk most of the time, their actual running time is limited.

either way, explain why they can eat a diet that is that of a vegetarian and be so strong and muscular?


----------



## w8lifter (Dec 11, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> *w8ing for the answer on this one*


----------



## lina (Dec 11, 2002)

I heard that some gorillas actually do eat meat...

a horse grazes all day so he is nice and lean....

a cow gorges, binges and he has lots of fat  ....

Good question Prince


----------



## Fluid (Dec 11, 2002)

Different species have different digestive systems. For example, fiber to us is pure energy to other animals (plant eaters).

Look at cows. They have two stomachs. They eat once, barf it up and chew it again then swallow it into their second stomach.

Fluid


----------



## Yanick (Dec 11, 2002)

I'm sure skeletal structure and types of daily activities should be taken into account.

I mean, take a skeleton from a gorilla and put in next to a skeleton of a human.  Guess which needs more muscle to move the bones around?

Also how many humans do you see searching for there own food?  Having to climb up a cliff or something or other to get some food.

Digestive, and endocrine systems are definitely different in different species (more test, GH?).  Its a moot point if you are trying to find any information that can be put into practice, too many uncontrollable differences.


----------



## Scotty the Body (Dec 11, 2002)

Genetic make up. 

Why are there humans that don't lift or come from a background of manual labor but yet look like they've been lifting weights all they're lives. 

Genetics.


----------



## Robboe (Dec 11, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Fluid *_
> Different species have different digestive systems. For example, fiber to us is pure energy to other animals (plant eaters).
> 
> Look at cows. They have two stomachs. They eat once, barf it up and chew it again then swallow it into their second stomach.
> ...



Not to be a cunt here, but they have 4.

They are ruminant mammals. The rumen being the first of the four.

But i suppose you can say there's two stomachs with two compartments each.


----------



## Robboe (Dec 11, 2002)

Or one stomach with four compartments.


----------



## Robboe (Dec 11, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Scotty the Body *_
> Genetic make up.
> 
> Why are there humans that don't lift or come from a background of manual labor but yet look like they've been lifting weights all they're lives.
> ...



Yeah, it IS genetics. But why have they evolved to be so big when they hardly exert themselves each day? And why do their genetics allow them to maintain their size despite lack of strenuous exercise?

I think it's a great question myself.


----------



## Arnold (Dec 11, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Scotty the Body *_
> Genetic make up.



yeah, but from what I remember a primate is extremely close to a human in anatomy and physiology.


----------



## Robboe (Dec 11, 2002)

And also, isn't it just a certain type of gorilla that is huge?

Aren't there lots of gorilla types that are no where near as big?


----------



## Robboe (Dec 11, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Prince *_
> yeah, but from what I remember a primate is extremely close to a human in anatomy and physiology.



98% of our genetic make up is exact.


----------



## Robboe (Dec 11, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by The_Chicken_Daddy *_
> But why have they evolved to be so big when they hardly exert themselves each day?



I wonder if it's related to what Yan said?

They're skeletons are so big that they get a workout just moving around each day.


----------



## Jemal (Dec 11, 2002)

well myself i think it has something to do with the weight the heft around all the time. Anyone have any idea what a gorilla weighs?
It's kind of like people with a lot of meat on their bones. Like  I weight 120 pounds and when I started benchpress I was lifting say 80-90 pounds for my sets (up to about 110 now!!). But my cousin who is a bit chunkier started off at like 135lbs.


----------



## Robboe (Dec 11, 2002)

The average male Silverback is about 400lbs.


----------



## Scotty the Body (Dec 11, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by The_Chicken_Daddy *_
> Yeah, it IS genetics. But why have they evolved to be so big when they hardly exert themselves each day?
> Well, as far as evolution goes, it probably had something to do with there natural habitat, environment. It would be interesting to look at how they have evolved over the last couple thousand years.
> And why do their genetics allow them to maintain their size despite lack of strenuous exercise?
> ...


----------



## Robboe (Dec 11, 2002)

I agree.

By the way, those were semi-rhetorical questions.

I wasn't trying to bash you or anything.


----------



## Scotty the Body (Dec 11, 2002)

I know, I also think its an interesting question.


----------



## Jemal (Dec 12, 2002)

I was thinking about this a bit last night and I really don't see why it's so out the question that 2% DNA difference isn't the reason. Look at one human to another, there is probably like 0.1% diff between us, but some people are just naturally built.


----------



## Duncan (Dec 12, 2002)

hormones


----------

